#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Speaker safety?

## rinus bakker

Ik vond een merkwaardig plaatje in:
http://www.electrovoice.com/Electrov...256DE9007EB5F3

Hoe moet je die speaker in zo'n J-beugel safen?
Het komt er nogal op aan in dat ene boutje aan die kast!

----------


## test12

Inderdaad mooi hangsysteem.
Deze is nog niet gesafed.
Deze speakers hebben meerdere bevestigings punten hiervoor, wel slordig om het niet even volgens de regels te monteren en dan foto te maken.
Hun Owener's Manual is hier wel heel duidelijk over.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## kokkie

Tja, staat misschien niet zo netjes op de foto.

Maar idd geen lolletje om zo'n zelfpowered kastje op je hoofd te krijgen.

----------


## smokey

Uuh een speaker

----------


## smokey

das geluid dat hoort niet aan een truss
haha

----------


## ronny

> citaat:das geluid dat hoort niet aan een truss



jij bent ook nog nooit naar een presentatie of modeshow geweest precies. Dat wordt zo veel gedaan hoor.

----------


## smokey

ja ok. dat weet ik wel was als geintje bedoelt

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

He Rinus,

ik ken de kast niet, en het ophangsysteem ook niet, maar het lijkt me zoals jij zegt inderdaad zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat dit op deze manier gebruikt wordt. Zo te zien is dit toch een houten kastje (handvaten) enweegt dus lekker door, zeker als ie actief is. Deze foto is volgens mij mislukt, beugel zou U vormig moeten zijn en deel foto is weggevallen, of ze hebben dit gedaan om een mooi plaatje te krijgen. Kan mijns inziens gewoon niet zo. Het beugeltje is gewoon koker, dat zie je aan de indeukingen ter plaatse van de ronding, en dat moet het moment opnemen wat ontstaat doordat de (relatief zware) kast met een boutje langs een kant opgehangen is. Dat ene boutje zal misschien nog wel lukken wat in die kast gedraaid zit, maar ik denk dat die beugel uitbuigt zo op het eerste gezicht.

Aan de post van test12 te zien heeft ie er meer verstand van dan wij, dus ik ben benieuwd of ie wat meer info hierover kan geven?

Groeten, Joris

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Die beugel hoort echt zo en heeft zelfs een naam: Plasma PSA-V Strong-arm.
Datasheet: http://www.electrovoice.com/electrov...A-V_Manual.pdf

Groeten,

Pieter

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Jullie hebben gelijk, met de vermelding van EV:





> citaat:Good rigging practice includes using a second safety point. Please connect a second L-track on
> the Plasma P1 to a secure suspension point.



Ze hebben dus wel graag dat je nog een van de vliegstrips aan een veilig steunpunt vastmaakt. Dus een safetytje. Slordig dat dat er op de foto zoals Rinus hem gevonden heeft niet bijstaat, was het gelijk een stuk geloofwaardiger. Alhoewel ik nog steeds mijn twijfels heb over het niet uitbuigen van de beugel, maar ik neem vanaf hier aan dat EV daar wel over nagedacht heeft.

Mijn conclusie: het si me duidelijk hoe een en ander in zijn werk gaat nu en volgens mij ziet het er best leuk uit als het hangt. De safety kan namelijk bevestigd worden aan de vliegstrip bovenop de kast, en zo hoeft de safety het zicht niet bederven.

Groeten, Joris Martens

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

De beugel zal technisch wel helemaal kloppen. Ik ga er (heel simpel) van uit dat een fabrikant als EV toch wel 2 keer nadenkt alvorens zoiets te maken.

Het afstellen van de kast zal toch lastiger worden omdat er op het draaivlak bij de bout
een grote belasting komt. Ik heb een aantal A-sym horizonbakjes met enkele beugel, en
zelfs deze hebben hier last van.

----------


## test12

> citaat:Hun Owener's Manual is hier wel heel duidelijk over.



Ik kan daar verder weinig anders aan toevoegen dan:
Dat in de Owener's Manuals van EV speakers steeds staat vermeld als hij gevlogen mag worden, hoe dat gedaan moet worden en door wie uitgevoerd en dat aan locale eisen voldaan moet worden.

Ik persoonlijk zou eerst de savety aanbrengen en dan pas de foto nemen.
Anderzijds moet je dit zien als promotie materiaal.
Heb ook wel eens een lift in een folder zien staan met personen zonder broekje en ik denk dat nog vele andere betere voorbeelden te vinden zijn.
Wat te denken b.v. Prolyte catalogus 2003 pag 98.

m.v,g. Herman

----------

